# Did you see what the Ex-Cowboy said his team took????



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2013)

Former NFL defensive lineman Tony Casillas scoffed at the "deer antler spray" madness that surrounded Baltimore Ravens linebacker Ray Lewis during Super Bowl week, telling a Dallas radio show Wednesday that his Cowboys teammates in the 1990s were fond of their own obscure potential enhancement product, a horrific-smelling veterinary ointment known as DMSO."When I heard about deer antler spray, I said that's nothing. We used to use this stuff called DMSO. That's what veterinarians put on horses' muscles, and we used it in the locker room. We had a bottle and you'd take it. It goes right to the bloodstream," Casillas told KRLD-FM. "I'm not sure about this deer antler stuff, but it was prevalent in our locker room. It's called DMSO. You get it from the veterinarian. It's an ointment that's like anti-inflammatory. You put it on your skin and you put it on a muscle, and I guarantee you, in about 30 minutes you'd feel great. If you're going to talk about the deer antler stuff, we used DMSO and people knew it. Everyone knew about it."


It's on USA today website.......nice.....I never heard of this before.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 8, 2013)

Brother I have used DMSO off and on for 35 years or more. Back in the day people would grind Fina and make a paste with DMSO and use it as a carrier. They would rub that paste on the inner thighs. DMSO is not illegal and it is not anabolic. It is GREAT for joint pain.... it is indeed a liniment used on horses that works well on people. If you use it too thick it has a tendency to irritate or sort of chemically burn your skin. It has never been approved for use by humans as far as I know.

You can order in online... just be sure you get the 99.99% pure DMSO.

Tastes kind of like garlic... you will taste it as soon as you apply it.

I have seen both dbol and fina tabs crushed and used with DMSO but just plain DMSO didn't do shit to make them any bigger, stronger or faster.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother I have used DMSO off and on for 35 years or more. Back in the day people would grind Fina and make a paste with DMSO and use it as a carrier. They would rub that paste on the inner thighs. DMSO is not illegal and it is not anabolic. It is GREAT for joint pain.... it is indeed a liniment used on horses that works well on people. If you use it too thick it has a tendency to irritate or sort of chemically burn your skin. It has never been approved for use by humans as far as I know.
> 
> You can order in online... just be sure you get the 99.99% pure DMSO.
> 
> ...



No shit!  I saw this and was like there on to something here, never knew anyone personally though to use this.  The joint pain aspect is interesting to me.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 8, 2013)

How the NFL has changed...



> Consider one NFL player’s estimate that “ninety-plus percent of the defensive linemen” were using steroids, or think on the pharmacy housed within the locker room of the Oakland Raiders, where the lads gobbled handfuls of “gray amphetamine pills that the players called rat turds,” and “several Raiders combined rat turds, steroids, and HGH with horse testosterone,” that last performance-enhancer courtesy of a trainer who also worked at the racetrack.



bostonglobe.com/arts/books/2012/09/29/capsule-reviews-surviving-famous-headbangers-basketball-football-rowdy-reckless-university-embarrassment-created-modern-sports-kevin-kester-break-break-about-harvard/WEKlMYv2PmeTvBAMMFF1ZJ/story.html


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother I have used DMSO off and on for 35 years or more. Back in the day people would grind Fina and make a paste with DMSO and use it as a carrier. They would rub that paste on the inner thighs. DMSO is not illegal and it is not anabolic. It is GREAT for joint pain.... it is indeed a liniment used on horses that works well on people. If you use it too thick it has a tendency to irritate or sort of chemically burn your skin. It has never been approved for use by humans as far as I know.
> 
> You can order in online... just be sure you get the 99.99% pure DMSO.
> 
> ...



What would insight be without Vette??  dude is a fuckin fountain of knowledge on about anything..  i'm kinda interested in this stuff too.  i have some pretty brutal tendonitis in my left elbow.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother I have used DMSO off and on for 35 years or more. Back in the day people would grind Fina and make a paste with DMSO and use it as a carrier. They would rub that paste on the inner thighs. DMSO is not illegal and it is not anabolic. It is GREAT for joint pain.... it is indeed a liniment used on horses that works well on people. If you use it too thick it has a tendency to irritate or sort of chemically burn your skin. It has never been approved for use by humans as far as I know.
> 
> You can order in online... just be sure you get the 99.99% pure DMSO.
> 
> ...



So this actually works on sore joints?? I just looked and tractor supply, it's the only place I could think of around here that might sell horse lotion. They do carry it in stores, do have get it locally at a store by you??


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2013)

Must be great on the lower back!


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 9, 2013)

Even though I have the liquid I just ordered this:

http://www.vitacost.com/dmso-gel-with-aloe-vera

SFG- YES I recommend DMSO for joint pain including back pain.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Even though I have the liquid I just ordered this:
> 
> http://www.vitacost.com/dmso-gel-with-aloe-vera
> 
> ...



I was thinking of the roll on as the liquid would be to easy for me to use too much but the gel seems interesting also.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 9, 2013)

My wife says this makes my breath smell bad ....... and you can definitely taste it..... that's why I want to try the gel. 

I have had a few 'not great' experiences with it whenever I covered a very DMSO saturated knee with a bandage. Might need to make sure your shirt is loose. I wish some more old timers would comment.... DMSO is amazing stuff. 

SFG - if you want to try some without buying it I will send you some bro. PM me if interested. I know your back has been jacked for a while. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 9, 2013)

My dad uses it on his knee. he talks about as if it as the secret elixir!!


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 9, 2013)

So I've been reading more on this stuff and you can actually take it by mouth, injections or by rubbing on the skin. The more I read the more it seems like this stuff is a must have for any type of soreness, injury or sickness......  I'm shocked I never heard of this before! Since my wrist has been killing me and the tendinitis in my elbow has gone on for to long, I'm going to pick this stuff up tomorrow and see what happens.

Vette, thanks or posting your experience with this stuff!! 

One article I read was from a doc in Oragon who said he has been taking 1 teaspoon by mouth for the last 32 yrs and has never been sick or had the flu or any major illness in that time. Which seem pretty interesting to say the least.  There is alot info about DMSO  helping broken bones healing faster using it after surgery has proven to speed up recovery... Where was this after my 3rd shoulder surgery!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2013)

In the movie "The Jackal"  I'm pretty sure he mixes DMSO with cyanide and puts under the door handles of the vehicle to kill the cops.  - my guess.


Weird that this thread was brought up, I've known about this stuff for years but forgotten about it.  My dad is suffering from a torn meniscus and works in the food industry - always on his feet and doesn't want to have surgery.   Convinced him to try it out, gonna buy some for him this weekend!

Thanks Vette for reminding me about this stuff!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2013)

From www.cancer.org:

In the United States, DMSO is approved by the FDA to treat a single type of bladder disorder (interstitial cystitis) a type of inflammation of the bladder in humans. When used for this condition, a 50% solution of DMSO is instilled into the bladder through a catheter and left there for about 15 minutes.  DMSO is also approved as a veterinary treatment to reduce swelling in horses and dogs.

Early clinical trials with DMSO were stopped because of questions about its safety, especially its ability to harm the eye. The most commonly reported side effects include headaches and burning and itching on contact with the skin. It can also cause a powerful garlic-like taste and odor on the breath and skin. Strong allergic reactions have been reported. In high concentrations, DMSO can be fatal to humans. Industrial-grade DMSO is sometimes contaminated with other substances. DMSO can cause contaminants, toxins, and medicines to be absorbed through the skin, which may cause unexpected effects.

DMSO is thought to increase the effects of blood thinners, steroids, heart medicines, sedatives, and other drugs. In some cases this could be harmful or dangerous. Be sure to tell your doctor or pharmacist about all herbs and supplements you are taking, including DMSO.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 9, 2013)

Wait a minute... Enhance the effects of steroids!!


----------



## trim (Feb 9, 2013)

vette is the go to guy for old timers medicine, snake oils etc!


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 10, 2013)

So I went and picked this stuff up today. It's clear 99.99% gel, I rubbed it on as soon as I got home, it has turned my skin a little red where I put it on. It slightly burned a touch nothing bad at all. I did get some really funky taste in my mouth, not garlic either. It was a weird taste but not super strong so it wasn't a big deal.

 Now to the good part, I put it on my wrist that has been bothering me, no joking it actually feels better!! I'm not hitting the gym today but moving my wrist around would be sore, not now I can hardly feel it right now. Still a slight twinge but absolutely way better. I will put this on my elbow tomorrow before I hit the gym and see how it is. Just gotta make sure I have mints for the weird taste.

Vette thanks agian for sharing!!! Well worth the 5 bucks!


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 10, 2013)

It should get a little better each day brother.... put it on before bed too. There is no substitute for DMSO and rest.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 10, 2013)

How is it with stains?


----------

